# Whats the nicest pen you've ever seen?



## chazmonro (Mar 21, 2007)

I've seen some amazing pens on this site, but there are too many to go through. What are the highlights? Is there a top ten or something? Post the best and most amazing pens you've seen. I don't want to only see glue up's here either, they are amazing, but there are some just elegent turnings with awesome grain and depth of finish, lets see those too. 

Chuck


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 21, 2007)

Look at the photo of the "Featured Pen" on the Home Page every day. Whoever is picking the photos is doing a pretty good job of picking them.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree with Russ![]


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 21, 2007)

As was already said, there are some fine penmakers here.  Even the highlights would take you a long time to go through.  You may want to start by viewing the album of cteaglesc.  IMHO, for creativity his work stands alone, especially Pentarsia.  There was also this blank

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20395

which I'm not sure we ever saw as pen.

jeff


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />As was already said, there are some fine penmakers here.  Even the highlights would take you a long time to go through.  You may want to start by viewing the album of cteaglesc.  IMHO, for creativity his work stands alone, especially Pentarsia.  There was also this blank
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20395
> ...



Jeff,

You are right, the finished pen was never posted.  I had the good fortune to see the pen in person, and it was truly amazing.  I was reminded of a surrealistic painting.


----------



## angboy (Mar 21, 2007)

[][]Not trying to brag, but I'd say the most amazing pen I've ever seen is undoubtably one made by me!!! [][]

(OK, just kidding, but it's a fun thought!)[][]


----------



## Mikey (Mar 21, 2007)

My wife thinks I make the nicest ones. OF course, who makes theo other nice ones changes with my mood from day to day. One day it could be a segmented pen and the next day it could be resin or acrylic. Next day a burl and so on.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 21, 2007)

Nicest is difficult.  I agree that Eagle is the most consistently creative.

I would nominate PenWorks for my next "viewing".  Anthony's work is always "top shelf" with some "wrinkles" or "ropes" thrown in.

Look at  DCBluesman (and many others, but Lou comes to mind) for wood finish.

As a whole, there aren't many "clunkers" in the albums, so sit down each night and go through 50 or so, then YOU tell US who has the "top shelf".


----------



## Dario (Mar 21, 2007)

It all depends on your personal taste.  Sorry but no real short cut here IMHO.


----------



## rtjw (Mar 21, 2007)

Bruce Boone has everyone beat. I think his are the best.


----------



## smoky10 (Mar 21, 2007)

When it comes to metal or other specialty pens, Bruce is hard to beat.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 21, 2007)

No argument on Bruce, but you're not gonna make pens like his with a wood lathe!!


----------



## Malainse (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />It all depends on your personal taste.  Sorry but no real short cut here IMHO.



I agree...   Just take you time and go through the albums..


----------



## skiprat (Mar 21, 2007)

What we really need to see is a pen designed by Jay Pickens, made by Bruce Boone, finished by Marc Phillips, pictured by Kiddo and then given to me. [] That would be my favourite pen[]


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know what nicest means?? From the pictures I've seen, I would love to pick and hold some of the pens by the Gisis.  As far as carrying them and using them for everyday writing, no way.  Bruce Boone's pens are wonderful.....in fact, I am fortunate enough to own one!!  And there are many others that have been posted here or elsewhere that just knock your socks off when you first see them....too many to even mention them all.

But the one that sticks in my mind and always pops up when I need a standard for comparison is one done by a gal in California, I think, whose name escapes me right now who did some scrimshaw art on an antler blank.  I think it might have been a Statesman kit; but am not sure......it could have been an Emperor or one of the high end kits.  I drool every time I thing about that pen.  I'll see if I can find the picture and post it for everyone.


Found it!!  The pen was done by Laurie Sullivan.  Here is a picture: 









You can see two more views of the pen "HERE".


----------



## Tanner (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll take a pen designed by Russ, blank by Ed 4Copies, made by PenWorks with his fancy nib, finished by Fangar and of course photo by Kiddo.  Russ has inspired me with his videos, Ed inspired me so much, I purchased a bunch of his cat and camo blanks.  Anthony at PenWorks just down right inspires me.  Fangar has inspired many of us with his CA finish along with his beautiful pens and ingenuity.  You wonâ€™t find a better photographer than Kiddo.  I donâ€™t think there is anything Dario canâ€™t do or doesnâ€™t know.  Chuck Key inspired me so much I bought one of his sweet Tactical pens.  Eagle can throw it down with anyone.  Check Vickâ€™s photoâ€™s out, he done it all.  Now heâ€™s moved on to making gorgeous bowls.  I could only hope to powder coat cartridges like cozee.  I could go on and on.


----------



## rtjw (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />No argument on Bruce, but you're not gonna make pens like his with a wood lathe!!



Agree. The second would be the Gisi's then.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chazmonro_
> <br />I've seen some amazing pens on this site, but there are too many to go through. What are the highlights? Is there a top ten or something?
> 
> Chuck



Do the Gisis have an album here???

(This is not meant to be argumentative, I have seen some of their work and would like to see any additional - with 3000 members I could have missed it! And, frankly, I have not spent much time looking at albums, I see the ones that are posted in Show Off Your pens.  Ready to be further informed.)


----------



## twoofakind (Mar 22, 2007)

Brian Gisi does. I agree with most that there is no easy answer to this question. I like pens for different reasons than others. I enjoy looking at others work and taking ideas and trying to incorporate them into my style of pen making.
Andy


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />.....Do the Gisis have an album here.....



I'm not sure; but you can get a good look at their work HERE


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't know about nicest, but most desireable would be Bruce Boone's Spyra. I just wish I could afford one. [^]


----------



## Scott (Mar 22, 2007)

The concept of "Nicest" is just mind-boggling to me!  If I think about it, I would have to say it is the last pen I looked at, and that will last until I look at another pen!  There are few pens shown here that aren't nice.  There is just no way I could narrow it down to one nicest pen, or even the 100 nicest pens.

I will say that probably the nicest pen I own, and that by a narrow margin, is one made by Russ, and BTW it is a Slimline!  Or maybe it is the Snakewood by Lee!  Or maybe it is the Gonga by Angelo!  Or maybe . . . !!!

Scott.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 27, 2007)

I visited with Eagle recently, and had the pleasure to see his craftsmanship up close and I'm still in awe! The Christmas Miracle is unbelieveable. The black and aluminum swirl is mind-boggling, Pentarsia (which I saw last year) is unforgettable and without doubt the most amazing pen art I've ever seen -- bar none.
Having said that, I'm surprised no one mentioned Cueman or Dfurlano, whose Anniversary pen stands with any. Ron McIntire and others not only post gorgeous work, but share their techniques so we can learn to do the same. Ron, Dario, Lou, Barry R., Chris H, Glenn M, and so many others consistently post pens that raise the bar.
Ain't we blessed to have such generous artists share their craft. [8D]
Cheers,
Gary


----------



## Boomer (Mar 28, 2007)

From the finished product that I have seen on here since I have been looking at the site several times a day I would say that there is not many that I couldn't call nice.  There are some talented people on this site.

Dave/Cedar Rapids Iowa


----------



## Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

So true, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think one thing we all try to do is make sure its quality item and always try to make the next one better !!


----------

